# Mr. Gibson



## ferretowner96 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello. Yesterday I got my first cockatiel, Mr. Gibson. He is such a sweet little bird. He loves to cuddle and be played with. I couldn't believe it. I just got him home yesterday, and he is soooo tame! He eats from my hand and everything. I believe he is a Pied? The lady I bought him from says he is a male, because of his markings.
Well, here is the link:
http://www.photoshop.com/accounts/1...8f/px-assets/a556dbcbc70c4a48805b06a6c2fcd06c
Sorry about the picture not being very good. I bought the camera for $25 so what do you expect 
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Your cockatiel doesn't look male to me for sure. How old is he? Do you have any pictures of the birds back? From what I see he/she kinda looks like a normal grey.

Congrats on the new fid though! You will enjoy the little bugger.


----------



## ferretowner96 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mr. Gibson will be 3 months old tomarrow. I will post a pic. after lunch. He has two little yellow dots on the nape of his neck. I don't know if you can telll if it is a male at such a youg age?
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## ferretowner96 (Jun 11, 2010)

Whoops!!! Two months old, tomarrow. Hatched on April 16, 2010.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If he displays male characteristics (such as whistling, beak banging, heart wings) then he is a boy. Otherwise there's really no way to tell unless you get a DNA test. Before their first molt all babies look like adult girls. But he's a cutie that's for sure!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

The two yellow dots possibly indicate he is SPLIT to pied (aka carries the pied gene) but isn't pied. He definitely isn't old enough to sex. You can try to go by behavior characteristics which are mostly right, but not always since females are known to whistle as well (although uncommon). DNA sexing would be best, otherwise you will have to wait 6-12 months to be sure.


----------



## ferretowner96 (Jun 11, 2010)

He does whistle a little bit, but just one note monotone. His two parents are cinnamons and the lady was selling those too. I just liked the little grey one, because I didn't want to break up the pare, and also it was just a little different. I just love him sooooo much. He has started to preen my hair.  LOL.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## ferretowner96 (Jun 11, 2010)

I might just have to change it's name if its a girl  but maybe just call it Gibby. I love him so much, and I can't wait for us to get to know each other better. I sure did feel bad about taking the little guy away from his parents  But he will become more tame with me.
Thank for you guys help and compliments,
Rick


----------



## ferretowner96 (Jun 11, 2010)

My camera is too slow to take a pic. of Gibbys neck. I take it, and then all I get is a blur LOL. Well the two dots are at his nape and look kind of like hollow hearts, except one is kind of like this <3 but the other is like a regular heart.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Such a sweet face.


----------

